# Bergeon No. 6767-F and 6767-S Spring bar tool - The ULTIMATE Watch Tool!



## Level.5x

First off, I was a skeptic of buying a 'brand name' spring bar tool. I mean, how different can the tool really be to the $5.00 Chinese spring bar tools that are too numerous to count. Sure, I could tell the design was far superior by the online photos. I liked that the tips are threaded in which is far superior to the thumb screw that slips when tightened too much. Even then, the tips still fall out on the cheap Chinese tools. But the Bergeon tool goes beyond just a better design. The machining that went in to this tool is spectacular. The knurling and threading is very precise. I can truly say I got my moneys worth with this tool.

The Bergeon 6767 spring bar tool comes in two different versions.


*6767-F* tool comes with two screw-in tips.

-On one end is a Pinpoint tip. 0.8mm tip.

-On the other end(specific to the "F" type) is a small forked end best used to reach through the narrow opening of a metal bracelet to reach the spring bar. It is 1.3mm wide so its an easy fit in there.

2. *6767-S* tool comes with a different set of screw-in tips.

-One end has the same Pinpoint tip. 0.8mm tip.

-On the other end(specific to the "S" type) is a wider forked end best used to change pliable watch bands such as leather, rubber, canvas, etc. It is 3mm wide and has a long, angular fork end that is designed to wedge it's self in between the strap and lug. One side of the fork is straight while the other end slopes making it the side you want to wedge down in to the leather band while the straight side sits against the lug.

Conclusion: This thing is awesome!! The construction is very solid for the price. The knurling is very sharp and the rest of the finishing is very beautiful. I ordered through Esslinger which has a great price on it. I bought the 6767-S for $15.88 and bought the 6767-AF replacement tip which is the specific F-type tip on the 6767-F. Since all 3 tips are interchangeable, I figured, I would combine the S-type tip and the F-type tip and leave the pinpoint tip in the tool chest until specifically needed. If you look on Amazon, they charge an arm and a leg for these replacement tips and the tool itself. Check out Esslinger.com! Only downside is the shipping cost but I combined my order with several other needed items I could only get through them so it worked out.

Enjoy the pics! Hope this helps better explain why the tool works so well. Finding a good wedge end tip to use on leather straps is not easy.


----------



## Level.5x

For comparison purposes, here is my old $5.00 tool from Amazon, surely machined in China. The only thing I liked about this tool is the nice, flat wedge piece that made leather band changes very safe. I knew as long as the long wedged Bergeon tip could duplicate this aspect, then I had purchased the perfect replacement spring bar tool.

























The tip that I had to superglue in to the opening because it just slid right out with that stupid pressure fit screw on cap which would 'slip' if tightened too far(which was never far enough either). But then the tip snapped in to and hence my desire to shop for a new spring bar tool that led to the Bergeon 6767.









Here's another cheap, Chinese spring bar tool that is even worse. I think I got this for free with a watch strap purchase, but it's garbage. And borderline dangerous when the opposite end gouges in to your palm when in use since it's not very long.









I had no idea the Bergeon would have such a superior finish. I figured it was just a better designed spring bar tool but not as handsome as it is. Do yourself a favor and spend an extra $11 to get a tool worth keeping for a lifetime.


----------



## Streetboss

Great review and good information for newer members interested in changing straps and removing bracelets. I have advocated for a long time buying the best watch tools that one can afford. There truly is a difference from the top to the bottom. Imho.
Kevin


----------



## Nokie

Nice review. No comparison. Bergeon makes some of the best watch tools out there. Definitely worth the price.


----------



## Deli

A classic *properly sharpened* 1.20 mm screwdriver will quickly do the job, without any scratch...
Good blued steel blades, not cheap chinese things.

I tried this "6767" tool, it's next to useless, imprecise, and expensive for that purpose.


----------



## chrisca70

Great info!! I agree, my cheapo tool does the job but due the machining it makes it more difficult...when it breaks, the Bergeon will come and reign...


----------



## blitzoid

As the proud owner of one of the cheap-o tools, your comment about hand gouging hit close to home. I think you've just sold me on upgrading. Great pics!


----------



## Level.5x

blitzoid said:


> As the proud owner of one of the cheap-o tools, your comment about hand gouging hit close to home. I think you've just sold me on upgrading. Great pics!


Lol....you'll like it. No more palm gouging.


----------



## whoa

I have the 6767f! Started with some cheapos, but this one is great! 

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## Pippy

Well I think I'm sold, gonna have to log on to Cousins soon, I need a new springbar tool as mine is very crappy.


----------



## Paper clip

I also bought the 6767-S and bought the 6767-AF replacement tip and combined the S-type tip and the F-type tip and leave the pinpoint tip in the tool chest until specifically needed. It has worked great. I like the two options for all my different straps.


----------



## DanishGirl

I am a new WIS and even I was able to make my micro clasp adjustment thanks to this awesome tool recommended to me by the knowledgeble people here


----------



## jimf

those look great...much nicer than the generic versions and not badly priced.


----------



## jimf

those look great...much nicer than the generic versions and not badly priced. I just ordered the Bergerons...as stated above, I prefer quality tools too.


----------



## tmy

I bought the Bergeon 6767 as my forst tool after doing some research that said that if you change straps a lot, you need a lot of chinese tools. I think having an expensive hobby like watches, we should treat them with the respect they deserve and spend a few bucks more to 1. have a great tool, 2. a tool that lasts!


----------



## jimf

Just received mine. Very well made.


----------

